# NH TT75 no FWD



## Shoosting1970 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm new to this NH TT75 and have some mechanical knowledge (enough to be dangerous) it has 222 hrs on it and a 2006 so still new! I cannot engage FWD though the lever moves freely. What are my first steps? Is the hydraulic fluid same for transmission and transfer case? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Shoosting1970, welcome to the forum.

Regarding the hydraulic fluid question, you need to get an operator's manual for your tractor. Check internet sources, ebay has one for $30. It will cover all of the maintenance items, including fluids. Most likely Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) will work in all of the hydraulics, but I don't know that. 

Regarding the FWD problem, first thing to check are your fuses. The FWD system is often interconnected electrically with the brakes, parking brake, etc. Do you have any error codes? You need to get a service/repair/shop manual to troubleshoot your problem.


----------



## Shoosting1970 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for advise Big T. I've read other forums regarding Fuses, that's gonna be my 1st check. There is a manual but it's in Spanish as I'm in Mexico for a bit. I'll do some more google translate! I'll be back ...


----------



## Shoosting1970 (Jan 16, 2017)

Can't find fuse. Online is useless. Found other fuses for signal lights etc. Help!


----------



## Shoosting1970 (Jan 16, 2017)

According to my Spanish manual there is no fuse for the 4wd.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Shoosting,

There's an operators manual (english version - used) in for $27. See attached picture. This will be helpful to you for maintenance items. It will pay for itself in cost savings if it teaches you just one maintenance item that you might otherwise overlook. 

If you really want to get serious about troubleshooting your problem, you will need a shop/repair/service manual. These are available on the internet and on amazon & ebay. If you can fix it yourself you save a lot of money. 

Check all of the fuses with a volt meter...check for voltage (12V) to ground on both sides of the fuse . Sometimes fuses look good but are open internally.


----------



## Shoosting1970 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks T. I don't have PO BOX here so I'll dig for a downloadable version. Cheers


----------



## Shoosting1970 (Jan 16, 2017)

Good day Big T. Update.Found issue: Sleeve for spline on drive shaft was off. Retainer clip not holding spline sleeve in place. That's why it was so easy to shift in and out of 4wd as there was no drive shaft resistance. 
I've also pretty much translated the entire manual. Took time but use what ya got!


----------

